# Subs with truck and plow needed in Ann Arbor, MI



## lyonstriping (Dec 15, 2007)

We are looking to hire subs for large commercial lots in the Ann Arbor area. No shoveling required, only plowing. Please call Lyon Striping at 248-446-8486.


----------



## delong17 (Nov 29, 2009)

lyonstriping;1341632 said:


> We are looking to hire subs for large commercial lots in the Ann Arbor area. No shoveling required, only plowing. Please call Lyon Striping at 248-446-8486.


We are in the Birmingham Area but would be willing to drive 30 minutes if the contracts are right.

We have a 2002 f-450 dump with a 9'6" western v plow. Looking to keep it busy the whole winter

(248) 390-9309 Jason


----------



## lyonstriping (Dec 15, 2007)

We are still looking for subs in Ann Arbor. If interested please call 248-446-8486


----------

